# japper/aboyer/hurler



## la_cavalière

Au secours!

Comment traduire cette phrase?

My two beagles yip loudly whenever they pick up a scent of a rabbit, squirrel or even the occasional cat.

Mes tentatives:

Mes deux beagles poussent des cris/jappent/aboient/hurlent en flairant une piste de lapin, d'écureuil ou même parfois/de temps en temps de chat.

Mes deux beagles poussent des jappements aigus à chaque fois qu'elles flairent une piste de lapin, d'écureuil ou même parfois de chat.


----------



## zam

Salut La C.

Je te propose: 

Mes deux beagles poussent des jappements aigus à chaque fois qu'ils flairent la trace/l'odeur...


----------



## bouee

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Au secours!
> 
> Mes deux beagles poussent des cris/jappent/aboient/hurlent en flairant une piste de lapin, d'écureuil ou même parfois/de temps en temps de chat


. Aboyer is the most common.

Pousser des cris would be for humans, or animals that do not have their proper language in French (aboyer is only for dogs, meugler for cows, etc .. using those words for persons would imply a comparison with a dog or a cow). If a dog "pousse des cris", it means that he barks in an unusual way, you would then compare him to a person and assume that the dog is wounded or distressed. 

Hurler, in the animal world, is for wolves, or dogs when they sound like wolves. We also say, for dogs, "hurler à la mort", which is the same, for dogs , as "hurler" :  the dog for some reason expresses great distress.




			
				la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Mes deux beagles poussent des jappements aigus à chaque fois qu'elles flairent une piste de lapin, d'écureuil ou même parfois de chat.


 des jappements aigus are high pitched barking. But your sentence is correct.

I hope that this is clear, and that I have not confused you ..


----------



## mattaku

I propose: _"Mes deux beagles se mettent à aboyer dès qu'ils flairent un lapin, un écureuil, ou même un chat qui passe."_


----------



## zam

Ah oui, c'est mieux ça  , (mais peut-être vaudrait-il mieux rester sur l'idée de 'jappements aigus' pour 'yip')


----------



## mattaku

Oui, après réflexion, je trouve aussi que ça rend bien l'expression d'origine. _Se mettent à pousser des jappements aigus _est peut-être un peu long cela dit. On pourrait alors se contenter de _se mettent à japper (comme des fous ?) _pour rester dans l'idée de _to yip._


----------



## zam

se mettent à japper 'frénétiquement' ?


----------



## mattaku

Pas mal, ça ! Ca n'a pas le même sens que _loudly _bien sûr, mais ça m'évoque la même image.


----------



## la_cavalière

Alors:

_Mes deux beagles se mettent à japper frénétiquement dès qu'ils flairent un lapin, un écureuil, ou même un chat qui passe._

*Merci beaucoup* à tous!!!

Mes beagles sont des femelles... mais je suppose qu'il faut quand même employer "ils"?


----------



## bouee

de rien, et non je dirais "elles" !


----------



## zam

Moi je dirais 'elles' s'il s'agit de femelles. 

Je viens de penser pour 'even the occasional cat', 'même le moindre chat' convient peut-être mieux, mais bon, il n'y a pas grosse différence.


----------



## Gil

My try:
Mes deux beagles glapissent chaque fois....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Glapir ? Plutôt pour les renards, ou les bébés chiens, non ?
Elles sont jeunes tes chiennes ?


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Glapir ? Plutôt pour les renards, ou les bébés chiens, non ?
> Elles sont jeunes tes chiennes ?



L'odeur du gibier leur donne un coup de jeune


----------



## la_cavalière

Gil said:
			
		

> My try:
> Mes deux beagles glapissent chaque fois....


 
Merci Gil. Donc "glapir" = "yip"?

Their "yips" are short, high-pitched barks when they first hit on the scent. Later they start to bay (awwwoooooo!) as only a beagle or hound can do. I'm not sure what the word for "bay" would be -- maybe "hurler"?


----------



## Gil

Their "yips" are short, high-pitched barks
Ça ressemble à:


> 1¨ (Animaux) Pousser un cri bref et aigu. Le lapin, l'épervier, le renard glapissent. Petit chien qui glapit.


Source:  Le Petit Robert

 Pour bay, if va falloir que je cherche...

Edit:
Trouvé (pas génial)


> to bay at the moon
> hurler ou aboyer à la lune
> 
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Merci Gil. Donc "glapir" = "yip"?
> 
> Their "yips" are short, high-pitched barks when they first hit on the scent. Later they start to bay (awwwoooooo!) as only a beagle or hound can do. I'm not sure what the word for "bay" would be -- maybe "hurler"?


Je propose que tu enregistres tes chiennes à ce moment là et que tu nous mettes le fichier son en document attaché dans un poste.  
Yip est bien japper, glapir est plus spécifique pour le cri du renard (ou du chiot)...
Hurler me semble bien, mais il faudrait écouter.


----------



## bouee

euh non ! je ne crois pas, un chien ne glapit pas (cf Karine) . je dirais "gémir" pour yip, et "hurler" pour le "awooooo", mais attend d'autres avis. Ca fait un peu bizarre gémir et hurler, on dirait que ça leur fait mal.


----------



## zam

J'ai vérifié dans le P'tit Robert, 'glapir' c'est plutôt pour les renards comme l'a dit Karine. 
Pour ce qui est de 'bay', aucune idée, on a aussi beaucoup de beagles en Angleterre (enfin, de moins en moins...), c'est 'aboyer en hurlant' mais pour une meute (?). Il doit bien y avoir un terme spécifique. 
Y'a-t'il un chien (intelligent) dans la salle ?


----------



## la_cavalière

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Glapir ? Plutôt pour les renards, ou les bébés chiens, non ?
> Elles sont jeunes tes chiennes ?


 
Non, elle ne sont pas trop jeunes... 2-3 ans. Ce sont des jappements des chiens de chasse.


----------



## la_cavalière

bouee said:
			
		

> Ca fait un peu bizarre gémir et hurler, on dirait que ça leur fait mal.


 
C'est vrai qu'en les entendant, on dirait que ça leur fait mal!


----------



## bouee

ah ben alors, on a trouvé une traduction !


----------



## Gil

Are you sure they are not yelping?


----------



## la_cavalière

Gil said:
			
		

> Are you sure they are not yelping?


 
Yelping would be a good description... is there a specific word in French for that (besides japper)?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Yelping would be a good description... is there a specific word in French for that (besides japper)?


Glapir !  Selon le WR dic. 

(Vous n'avez pas l'impression de tourner en rond ? Ou de vous mordre la queue, pour rester dans le contexte...  )


----------



## Gil

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Yelping would be a good description... is there a specific word in French for that (besides japper)?



According to Harrap's:


> yelp vi
> japper, glapir
> to yelp with pain
> gémir de douleur
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Glapir !  Selon le WR dic.
> 
> (Vous n'avez pas l'impression de tourner en rond ? Ou de vous mordre la queue, pour rester dans le contexte...  )



Ce n'est pas juste une impression...


----------



## polaire

Gil said:
			
		

> My try:
> Mes deux beagles glapissent chaque fois....


"Les monstres glapissant, hurlants, grognants, rampants,
Dans la ménagerie infâme de nos vices . . . ."

Baudelaire, "Au Lecteur"


----------



## Gil

polaire said:
			
		

> "Les monstres glapissant, hurlants, grognants, rampants,
> Dans la ménagerie infâme de nos vices . . . ."
> 
> Baudelaire, "Au Lecteur"


Seraient-ce donc les "beagles du mal"?


----------



## polaire

Gil said:
			
		

> Seraient-ce donc les "beagles du mal"?



I think "Les Fleurs du Mal" was the first (maybe the only) place I've ever seen the verb "glapir."  En conséquent, il me semble un peu exotique.


N'y-a-t-il pas un mot spécialisé/particulier pour le son que fait un tout petit chien irritant? C'est ça que j'ai en tête quand j'entends le mot "yip."

[Isn't there a specific word for the sound made by an annoying little dog?  That's what I think of when I hear the word "yip"?]


----------

